# What would you guys do?



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

I have 18 standard size goose shells and I am adding on to the spread. Funds are a little tight right now so I can either buy a doz. more shells or 4 fb's. What would you guys do?

Also, I have never tried flagging before. Do you think a goose flag would be a good addition to have.

Thanks in advance. :beer:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I would say a BIG yes to getting a flag. I have one and it can make a hunt that much more when it's used correctly. The more tricks in your bag the better for you. 
As for the decoys, I would start working on the FB's. I was in the same boat as you a couple years ago, using only shells. They worked just fine, I could pack them no problem into my vechicle and roll. Tried the FB's and won't go back to the shells by themselves ever again. Only time I'll use them is to mix and match with the FB's to make the spread that much bigger since I don't have many FB's right now. Last year I would use wind sock decoys with my FB's and I think made a difference in making it more realistic with movement.

H2OfowlND


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Honestly,I'd buy a dozen Real Geese Pro Series silhouettes.

Alex


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Real geese silly's? I dont think so.. Go get the full body's and get a flag in your bag.. And if you dont have a blind that might be something to think about also..
Bandhunter


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

A dozen real geese pro grade 1's, no question.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I would go with the real geese, or outlaws if money is a problem.
I always put out some wind socks, or shells on motion sticks with my silly's. It's a true budget saver spread.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Stick with Real Geese Pro Series silhouettes. Outlaws are a little cheaper as are other brands,but there is a reason for that,and it's not in your favor to buy the cheaper ones....trust me. Of course, fullbodies are the ideal, but if funds are tight,I'd rather have 12 good looking decoys as compared to 4 good looking decoys. Actually,I'd sell those shells,and buy 2dz. Real Geese Pro Series but that wasn't part of his question. Just my :2cents: and nothing more. Good luck.

Alex


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

go with the flag and the FB's..... dont start adding sillo's until your spread looks good


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Get a flag and full bodies. On some days your flags are better then your calls.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

nowski10 said:


> Get a flag and full bodies. On some days your flags are better then your calls.


Heh heh, that would be a never! 8)


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah without a call u could have 20000000 decoys and the geese still might not come


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hands Down go with 4 full bodies and a flag!! Motion is key to those wiery call shy birds and can make a difference in anyones spread no matter how many or how few decoys you may have!


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. :beer:


----------



## gunnen 4 green (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is my take...
I would not get sucked in to the thought you need fb's. Don't get me wrong they are great but given what you have I would work on increasing your spread first. I would shoot for 12 mag or supremag shells or look for some silo's. As far as the flag goes = it's a must and very affordable. If you are looking for a call try grabbing a $40-$50 flute call. Tim Grounds, Zink calls, etc all make pretty reasonable flute's that are easy to blow (if you needed advice here??)

I have been hunting geese for 25 years now and sometimes I think being different is better. I am sure a lot of people on this site have shot geese with 6 hand made silo's and a single honk call!! Sometimes getting back to basics is the way to go..

Shells, flutes, etc are still effective and are not seen or heard as often by wairy geese these days..

With that said - I think I am going to run out to the garage and play with my fb's, short reeds, robo's,etc


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

4 FB'S and a flag gets my vote! I still suck on a goose call so a flag is my main atractant tool. And yes a flag will out produce a call anyday of the week, that is if I'm the guy calling!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

cut'em said:


> 4 FB'S and a flag gets my vote! I still suck on a goose call so a flag is my main atractant tool. And yes a flag will out produce a call anyday of the week, that is if I'm the guy calling!


I don't know about EVERY day of the week but I agree. It frustrates me that people on this site don't understand when someone new to the sport wants to hunt right away. Just like on the next topic sometimes calling isn't so ridiculously important. They just need to learn a couple sounds and work on the rest of their game. Decoys, flagging, concealment. We don't all have to be professional callers to have a fun time hunting. Just keep practicing, and don't worry about the calling, it isn't so extremely important. It will come to you in time. Just have fun hunting.

Get a flag and start buying FB's to build a good spread by the time you are older. You will always get use out of FB's you will grow out of your sillys and shells.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Goosebusters, you make me feel young again! lol I'm 31 yrs. old and have been hunting ever since I could shoulder a .410. Problem is my hunting buddy joined the Air Force and moved away and took all of his goose decoys with him leaving me with my 18 shells. I have about $100 to spend on decoys because of my lab ( see flagging topic ) and I'm just wondering whats more important, a doz. shells (quantity) or four FB's (quality). Now as long as a astroide doesn't land on my house by next fall I'll be able to make major upgrades to my spread. I'm just looking at the short term situation for this fall and curious what you guys would do. I want to say thanks for the responses. The flag is as good as bought but still not sure on the decoys. :huh:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Shells on motion stakes will do the trick, I have FB decoys but I killed a lot of birds with 24 shells and a doz silo's for a lot of years. Did not have a layout blind either. Not sure but I do believe the Hidgon come with motion stakes.

So if it was me, I would look hard at the shells and worry about adding in FB when you can. If you do decide to go the FB route shop, around, I have seen some people looking to upgrade to Fully Flocked Decoys that are selling some of their other decoys because of space. You may be able to pick up some used one for a better price than new.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

KYUSS in that case get some more shells a spread of 24 shells can kill lots of geese...take my word


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

Check out the deadlydecoys.com, canada decoys will be out in late september or early october according to the site. I am sure the prices will be about the same as the snow geese???? FB's are my choice but if funds are low or if a person has to pack and still needs a big spread, they should work ok with good scouting and calling.

If you go with shells, get mags or bigger and paint them. This means you are better to place an ad looking for shell decoys and with some touching up they will look brand new.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

check out garage sales around your aread that list goose decoys if ur lucky like my you could get 12 shells and 2 fullbodies for below $50


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

You can't go wrong with adding full-bodies to your existing spread. If you flock the heads on the shells you already own, and make your own goose flag as described in this thread: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27717 , you've got a pretty nice one man setup.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I would go for the full bodies and remember MOST of the time when hunting honkers you don't need 20 dozen decoys a few dozen will do the trick. We never use more than 5 dozen big foots and we do all right.

The flag is a definite plus it's easy to screw up calling a little tougher to screw up flagging. Not to say it can't be done it's just a little tougher.
Remember when flagging to hit them straight on only until about 100 yards and then just hit them in the corners so they get a little motion out of the corner of the eye never a good straight on look.

And thats my 2 cents :beer:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

KYUSS, check out http://rogerssportinggoods.com out of Missouri. You can get one dozen Final Approach Eliminator goose shells with flocked heads for $80.00 new, S/H is $15.00. I just ordered a dozen yesterday!

Bass Pro sells these exact decoys for $125.00 plus S/H.


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

I bought a dozen of these Final Approach Eliminator goose shells with flocked heads last year, but they needed some work: most of the heads didn't fit the body. I had to Dremel out the bodies quite a bit to make the heads fit. Some I left pretty tight, and that resulted in several of the shells cracking late in the season. 
The flocking is pretty decent, and the deke looks pretty good, actually.
I never did contact Final Approach about the heads not fitting. Maybe my dekes were made on the Friday before opener or something.
Any one else have a similar experience?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If you have enough of every type it really doesn't matter. dd:


----------

